# Fehler bein Ausführen von Applets in JBuilder



## James (31. Aug 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Wenn ich im Jbuilder en Java Applet ausführen möchte kommt ein Fehler dass es die main Klasse nicht findet. Nur für ein Applet braucht es keine main Klasse. Natürlich habe ich in den Konfigurationseinstellungen Applet ausgewählt! 

Kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## Beni (31. Aug 2005)

Ich kenne mich mit JBuilder nicht aus, aber auch ein Applet benötigt eine "Grundklasse". Nämlich die, welche von Applet erbt. Vielleicht musst du die noch einstellen?


----------



## Sky (1. Sep 2005)

Du musst bei den Project-Properties entweder eine Klasse angeben oder ein HTML-File.
Die "start"-Klasse braucht natürlich keine main-Methode.


----------



## Guest (2. Sep 2005)

Du meinst bein grünen runf Pfeil auf einstellungen dann dort drinn die main klasse wählen ja das habe ich und es funzt trotzdem nicht!


----------



## Sky (2. Sep 2005)

Ist die gewählte Klasse von Applet oder JApplet abgeleitet ?


----------



## Guest (2. Sep 2005)

Von Applet abgeleitet! Ich habe mal probiert ein normales einfaches Hello World Applet zu machen gleicher fehler!


----------



## lin (2. Sep 2005)

Perhaps hilft dir dat was: http://www.javacoffeebreak.com/tutorials/jbuilder/lesson02/


----------

